# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  للمبدعات وذوات الهمة : هنا رسائل الخير ( متجدد )

## الأمل الراحل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مشـاريع نسائيـة . . بإشراف الداعية أ . أسماء الرويشد .
كثير منا افتقد روح العمل بعد فترة استرخاء طالت،
ربما احتاج الكثير منا لأن يشغل نفسه في أمور شتى ، لا جدوى منها، فقط لأنه يريد أن يعمل ، وربما اضطررنا إلى النوم فترات طويلة ، لأنه لا عمل ينظم أوقاتنا ، ولا انجازات تنتظرنا !
هنا بيدك أن تكوني الإنجاز ذاته ..
مجموعة من المشاريع بانتظارك ..
فقط اختاري المشروع الذي تميلين إليه /
تبدعين فيه
وأرسلي اسمك الثلاثي ، ورقم هاتفك على العنوان التالي : MSHROO3@hotmail.com
وسوف نصلك بإذن الله ، لتبدئي العمل معنا
فقط كوني جادة ، وسوف تبدعين ،
أمتك بانتظارك . 
 المشروع الأول :
بإشراف :
أ. أسماء الرويشد
دنيا بنات
ستقومين بإعداد رسائل جوال في احد المجالات التالية :
(دعوي - تجميل – تربوي )
 ليتم نشرها على مستوى العالم العربي بإذن الله ، عليك فقط تحديد المجال الذي ستبدعين فيه ، وعلينا إيصال رغبتك فـي العمل ضمن هذه المجموعة ..
المشروع الثاني :
إذا كنت من مَن يحبون القراءة ويهوونها ، و يعلمون أن رقي الأمة بعلومها وثقافتها ، فهنا مشروع (( كن قارئا )) ، مشروع ينمي القراءة لدى جميع طبقات المجتمع ، مشروعنا بحاجة إلى أيد عاملة /متطوعة لترقى بأمتنا نحو الأفضل ، عندما تكون رغبتك هنا ، سيتم شرح ما خفي عليك.. 
المشروع الثالث :
http://www.arabvolunteering.org/corner/
هنا وفي هذا الرابط ستجدين ما يمتعك، فقط تأملي وتصفحي
ربما احتاج هذا الموقع الذي يهتم بالعمل التطوعي على أرض الواقع إلى كاتبات ومصممات يقررن ما هي أهميه العمل التطوعي عمليا ، تفاصيل أخرى ستوضح فيما لو انضممت إلينا . انجازات بانتظارك . . 
تحتاج فقط إلى أيد جادة وعاملة
نرتقب انضمامك
ملحوظة :
*رسالتك إلينا ستكون : اسمي /
المشروع الذي أريد الانضمام إليه /
(مع تحديد المجال [دعوي – تجميل – تربوي ] إذا كنت تريدين اختيار المشروع الأول ) 
رقم هاتفي /
* * تذكري أن عملك هذا لوجه الله ، عمل تبتغين فيه الأجر والمثوبة ، فأخلصي .

----------


## البتول

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## قناديل العتيبي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك أخيتي الفاضلة
واسمحي لي بنشر هذا الموضوع في بعض المنتديات النسائية لتعم الفائدة الجميع ...

----------


## أروع

الله يكرمك ويكتب أجرك ...

----------


## الأمل الراحل

شكـرا لكن جميعا أخواتي العزيزات ...
** يا ليت يا أخوات ننشر كل ما يتعلق بالأنشطة النسائية هنا .. وفقكن الله .

----------


## الأمل الراحل

*وداعاً للأحزآن*


*لقآء لتوديع الحزن* 
*مع* 

*الدكتوره : أسمآء الرويشد*

*والأستـآذه : بلقيس الغـآمدي*

*في دآر المحمديه بالرياض*  
*يوم السبت الموافق : 22-12-1428هـ*
بعد صلاة المغرب
للاستفسار
4707556
056256002
**
*لآ تحرمونـآ حضوركم :")* 

*ولآ تنسيّ آنشر تؤجر*

----------


## الحافظة

ماشاء الله تبارك الله أساله سبحانه أن يوفقكم لما يحب ويرضى ويجعل عملكم خالصا لوجهه الكريم ...

----------


## الأمل الراحل

بارك الله فيك يا حبيبة 
 *****

أطلقت الندوة العالمية للشباب الإسلامي، حملة في جميع مناطق المملكة لإغاثة أبناء الشعب الفلسطيني في قطاع غزة، وناشدت الندوة العالمية جميع فئات المجتمع من المواطنين والمقيمين بمساندة إخوانهم في غزة، وتقديم الدعم لهم. وجاءت حملة الندوة العالمية للشباب الإسلامي لدعم أبناء الشعب الفلسطيني في قطاع غزة لمواجهة الحملة الصهيونية الإجرامية البشعة ضد القطاع، التي أوقعت مئات الشهداء والجرحى، وهدمت المساجد والمنازل والمنشآت والجامعات والمباني السكنية. وأعلنت الندوة العالمية عن تقديم إغاثة عاجلة لمساعدة أبناء غزة، فقد تم تخصيص مبلغ ثلاثة ملايين ريال على الفور، بصفة دفعة أولى للإغاثة. وقد بدأت حملة الندوة الإغاثية منذ بدء العدوان الصهيوني الغاشم على القطاع بعد ظهر السبت الماضي، واتخذت الحملة عدة محاور: أولاً: دعوة أصحاب الفضيلة العلماء والدعاة وطلبة العلم والمشايخ ومنظمات المجتمع المدني لدعم أبناء الشعب الفلسطيني في غزة، وحث المواطنين والمقيمين على الإسهام لإنقاذ المنكوبين في القطاع. ثانياً: إطلاق حملة إغاثية تحت عنوان "أغيثوا إخوانكم في فلسطين" وتخصيص هاتف مجاني للرد على أي استفسارات وهو (8001244400)، إضافة إلى هاتف موحد (920011000)، ودعوة المواطنين والمقيمين للإسهام في الإغاثة، من خلال مكاتب الندوة في جميع مناطق المملكة أو عبر الحساب الخاص بذلك لدى مصرف الراجحي (279608010666331) أو عبر شبكة الإنترنت من خلال موقع الندوة الإلكتروني WAMY.ORG . ثالثاً: إرسال رسائل جوال لحث الناس على التفاعل مع حملة إنقاذ أبناء غزة، وكذلك إرسال رسائل عبر البريد الإلكتروني وفاكسات إلى النخب من المفكرين والعلماء وطلبة العلم لتعريفهم بحجم المأساة. رابعاً: بدء حملة إعلامية في الصحف السعودية لإغاثة الفلسطينيين في غزة. وتعميم حملة الإغاثة على جميع فروع ومكاتب الندوة في جميع مناطق المملكة. وقد تم تشكيل فريق عمل في الأمانة العامة للندوة العالمية بالرياض لتنفيذ خطة الندوة لإغاثة الفلسطينيين في غزة.

----------


## الأمل الراحل

عالم غراس بالتعاون مع مؤسسة مكة 

** 

تقدم لك 

جو إيماني علمي 
وهمم تعانق السماء كتاب وشرح..قضية وحوار..وغير ذلك فمرحباً بك طالبة العلم في الدورة الشرعية 
المقامة في مؤسسة مكة- مخرج 15
من 19/2 وحتى 23/2
من س 7:45 صباحا وحتى 12 ظهراً
للتسجيل: أرسلي: اسمك..تخصصك..مستو  اك على الرقم : 0508743570 جدول الدورة: اليوم *7:45 - 9:45* *9:45 - 10:15* *10:15 إلى 12* السبت 19/ 2
شرح كتاب العبودية لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله
*استراحة* *شرح شروط لا اله إلا الله* الأحد 20/2 تاريخ فلسطين *تاريخ فلسطين* الاثنين 21/2 شرح كتاب العبودية لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله *شرح كتاب العبودية* الثلاثاء 22/2
(هموم طالبة العلم) الأربعاء 23/ 2 لقاء ثقافي الاستاذات المشاركات في الدورة: أ. نوال العيد أ. نورة العدوان أ. لطيفة الصقير. أ. منيرة البدراني أ. أمل الغفيلي كروكي مؤسسة مكة : 
 الرابط :
http://www.gheeras.net/fa3aleatnow.html
 مع الشكر للأخت / عالمة المستقبل .
ملحوظة / يُرجى الدخول للرابط لمعاينة مواعيد الدروس في الجدول .. فالجدول نسخته فلصقته هنا بشكل غير صحيح .. فعذرا ..

----------


## الأمل الراحل

غدا الإثنين 14 ـ 2 / الساعة التاسعة والربع مساء

تابعـوا على قناة ( الرياضية ) برنامج ( 99 ) الجزء الثـاني من حلقة ( ابتزاز الفتيات ) بحضور الدكتور محمد العريفي ، والدكتور ناصر العود .
.
الحلقة من إعداد : قسم البرامج الإعلامية في مؤسسة آسية

----------


## عالمة المستقبل

حسافه فاتني
لكن أختي متى الإعاده؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## الأمل الراحل

الإعادة ليلة الأربعاء الساعة الواحدة .. 
وبعد صلاة الجمعة في حدود الواحدة والنصف ..
ولا تفوتك قصة البنت اللي ضحكت على أخيها .. تسمعينها في بداية الحلقة وقبل الترحيب بالضيوف .

----------


## الرقم الصعب

الله يكتب اجرك اختي

بالنسبة للبرنامج ياليت وحدة من البنات تتوالى تلخيص ما جاء في الحلقة ليتسني للجميع الاستفادة

----------


## الكوادر البشرية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اعانكم الله

----------


## الرقم الصعب

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
((من دل على خير فله مثل أجر فاعله)) 
رواه الإمام مسلم في صحيحه.



• «« برنامج 99 .. تجـار الفضيحة »» •

حلقتين تتحدث حول ابتزاز المرأة 

خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز آل سعود 
أمر بتشكيل لجنة سعودية لدراسة ابتزاز المرأة برئاسة وزارة الداخلية 

.. .. .. .. .. 

• تجار الفضيحة الجزء الأول •

ضيوف الحلقة 

فضيلة الشيخ صلاح السعيد
رئيس هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر في الرياض

الأستاذ خالد الشافي 
المحاضر في قسم القانون في جامعة الملك سعود



روابـط الحلقة 

الجودة العالية بحجم : 242 ميغا بايت

http://ia331426.us.archive.org/1/ite.../fadhe7h1.rmvb
http://www.zshare.net/download/55146196f3863927/

على الرابيد شير ( مقسمة على قسمين )

http://rapidshare.com/files/194247309/fadhe7h1.rmvb.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/194244523/fadhe7h1.rmvb.002

الجودة المتوسطة بحجم : 130 ميغا بايت

http://ia331426.us.archive.org/1/ite...adhe7h1_M.rmvb
http://rapidshare.com/files/194193012/fadhe7h1_M.rmvb
http://www.zshare.net/download/551425052b4a4290/




• تجار الفضيحة الجزء الثاني •

ضيوف الحلقة

فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور محمد بن عبدالرحمن العريفي
الأستاذ الجامعي بجامعة الملك سعود والداعية الإسلامي

الدكتور ناصر العود
أستاذ الخدمة الاجتماعية المساعد بجامعة الامام محمد بن سعود



روابـط الحلقة

الجودة العالية بحجم : 207 ميغا بايت

http://www.archive.org/download/pr299/Fdh2.rmvb
http://www.zshare.net/download/5536886174369022/

على الرابيد شير ( مقسمة على قسمين )

http://rapidshare.com/files/196209257/Fdh2.rmvb.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/196208683/Fdh2.rmvb.002

الجودة المتوسطة بحجم : 110 ميغا بايت

http://www.archive.org/download/pro99/Fdh2_M.rmvb
http://rapidshare.com/files/196208638/Fdh2_M.rmvb
http://www.zshare.net/download/55368926285736ea/

الجودة المنخفضة بحجم : 69 ميغا بايت

http://www.archive.org/download/pro99/Fdh2_L.rmvb
http://www.zshare.net/download/55369072da2e2ad0/
http://rapidshare.com/files/196208524/Fdh2_L.rmvb




** اتمنى أن ينشر في المنتديات ** 
والدال على الخير كفاعله 


وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحبه ويرضاه 

.. .. .. .. .. 

المصدر :

أبو عبدالرحمن / قمم إعلامية

----------


## الأمل الراحل

بارك الله في الجميع .. وشكـرا للرقم الصعب .

****
ملتقـى الإعمـار الشتوي
فـي
مـدارس الرواد
يبدأ اليـوم 27-صفر فعالياته إلى الأربعاء (4 أيام )
محـاضرة عامة كل مغرب
محـاضرة للفتيات بعد العشاء
مبيعات
برامج للفتيات
برامج للأطفال
&&
ومحـاضرة اليوم الأحـد
لـ د / أسماء الرويشـد وفقها الله

----------


## الأمل الراحل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
**
( صباحاتٌ تمدُ لنا خيوط الشمس
وتحِملُنا فوقَ غيمةٍ في رحلةٍ نتخطى فيها حدود عالمنا الصغير إلى عوالم أخرى
نتعلمُ منها كيف تكون النجوم هداية والشمس ضياء 
ونرى أن الكون كله يرفض الفوضى
وينتظمُ في مسارات مُحددة طاعة للخالق سبحانه )
- 
ننتظر تسجيلكِ الآسبوع القادم في يوم 13 - 14 - 15 /6 
**
{سنكون سعيدين جدًا بكِ، حياكِ الكريم}

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بارك الله فيك
وياليتني كنت في الرياض لحضور المحاظرات...
بوركتي

----------


## الأمل الراحل

حياك الله أختي ..


وهذه مسابقة عامة للجميع ( نساء ورجالا ) .. نظمتها دار خبيب بن عدي النسائية لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم بالرياض .
على كتاب : الاختلاط بين الجنسين ، حقائق وتنبيهات 
ويمكن تحميل الكتاب ، والاطلاع على تفصيلات المسابقة ، وشروطها وآخر موعد لتسليم الاجابات عبر الرابط التالي :
http://www.khobaib.net/modules.php?n...article&sid=65
مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

موفق لكي تقدير وأحترامي غاليتي

----------


## الأمل الراحل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أحبتي الأخوات الفاضلات 
إليكم إعلان الدورات التدريبية المقامة في مدرسة محمد بن سعود لتحفيظ القرآن في الرياض حي ’’ سلطانة ’’ 
 **
دورة اقدم لك زوجك
للمدربة أ. العنود المحيسن
تفصيلات أكثر .. حملي من هنا : 

http://up3.m5zn.com/download-2009-6-22-05-2wqnp11fm.ppt


**
فن التعامل مع الخطأ
المدربة أ . العنود المحيسن
ماجستير فقه
http://up3.m5zn.com/download-2009-6-22-05-6t6zkfegd.doc
**
حدائق زوجية
أ . لولوة الحمدان
أ . العنود المحيسن
http://up3.m5zn.com/download-2009-6-22-05-gmhdlurvw.doc

**
مهارات فن الإلقاء
أ . العنود المحيسن
http://up3.m5zn.com/download-2009-6-22-05-a948dqfjh.doc

----------


## الأمل الراحل

وهذه رسالة وصلتني من مديرة معهد معلمات القرآن بـ ( حي الريان ) أنقلها لكن :
بنيتنا الخريجة ..
سيقيم المعهد برنامجا صيفيا والأولوية لك ، وسيفتح لغيرك ؛ فإن رغبتِ الالتحاق به فبادري بالتسجيل بالارسال على : 0552188288 وسيشمل :
1- الوقف والابتداء وتطبيقه على سورة الفاتحة وغافر وفصلت .
2- النحو التطبيقي .
3- المتشابه .
4- النبر الصوتي 
5 - العقيدة .
6- خطوات عملية للتدبر .
7 - مراجعة القرآن .
**
وأنصحكن يا أخوات - والكلام لي - بأن تلتحقن بهذا المعهد وطبيعة الدراسة فيه :
دبلوم ( سنتان ) لحاملات الشهادة الثانوية .
دبلوم عالي ( سنة ) للجامعيات .
لا يشترط فيه عمر معين في المتقدمة .. 
خلال هذه المدة يتم حفظ القرآن كاملا ، مع تجويده .
يتولى التدريس فيه نخبة طيبة من الأكاديميين والأكاديميات
يُدرَس فيه العقيدة واللغة العربية والمهارات التربوية والفقه والسيرة وغيرها .
مع ملاحظة / أن معلوماتي هذه قديمة فآخر عهدي بالمعهد قبل 5 أعوام تقريبا .
وبالتأكيد المعهد تطور بعدي وتطورت مناهجه .
وهنا معلومات عامة عن المعهد بفرعيه :
http://www.qk.org.sa/nawah.php?tid=403
*
http://www.asyeh.com/asyeh_world.php...howpost&id=194

سارعن بالتسجيل في المعهد .. ويكفينا أن مديرة المعهد هي : أ . جواهر العمر جزاها الله عنا خير الجزاء .
وبالتوفيق .

----------


## الأمل الراحل

انطلاق الدورات المكثفة لحفظ القرآن في شهرين بنسائية تحفيظ جدة 
تحت شعار (حققي حلمك بحفظ القرآن الكريم) تنطلق بمحافظة جدة الدورات القرآنية المكثفة لحفظ القرآن الكريم في شهرين، و التي ينظمها القسم النسائي بالجمعية الخيرية لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم بجدة، وذلك في الفترة من 11/7 وحتى 28/8/1430هـ. 
وأوضحت رئيسة القسم النسائي بالجمعية الدكتورة فاطمة بنت عمر نصيف أن برنامج الدورات المكثفة لحفظ القرآن في شهرين؛ يهدف إلى العودة إلى التربية بالقرآن وحفظه والعمل به والتخلف بأخلاقه، وشغل الوقت به وخاصة في الإجازة الصيفية ، و رفع عدد الحافظات المتقنات..، وأضافت أن البرنامج تشارك فيه إدارة قسم المقارئ، وإدارية تنمية الموارد، و مدارس القسم النسائي بالجمعية.
من جانبها بينت الدكتورة عطاف منسي المشرفة على البرنامج أن من أهم شروط الدورة المقدرة على القراءة الصحيحة، والنطق الصحيح، وتطبيق الأحكام الأساسية في التجويد. والرغبة الأكيدة، والعزيمة والإصرار على حفظ القرآن، والالتزام بمواعيد، ونظام الدورة.. وأكدت أن البرنامج يستهدف جميع الأعمار من الفتيات والسيدات. وأشارت إلى أن التسجيل للدورات يبدأ في 4/7 وتنطلق الدراسة في المقارئ في 32 مدرسة ومسجد تتوزع في كافة أنحاء مدينة جدة في 11/7 1430هـ ، صباحاً من السابعة والنصف إلى الواحدة ظهراً ، وأخرى مسائية من الرابعة عصراً إلى التاسعة مساءً من السبت إلى الأربعاء. إن شاء الله تعالى. وهنالك موقع خاص بالمقارئ:

www.almaqraawomen.com.

----------


## كل الوفاء

جزاك الله خير

----------


## الأمل الراحل

الدورة ال14 الصيفية النسائية بمدرسة البواردي


الفترة الصباحية تبدأ من 11/7 وحتى 26/8
التسجيل يبدأ في 11/7 والانطلاق 13/7 ( العدد محدود )والدوام من السبت إلى الأربعاء من الساعة 8 صباحاً إلى 11
*المستويات/ روضة , تمهيدي,ابتدائي, متوسط,ثانوي,جامع  ي,أمهات

* الدورات المقامة : 1ـ دورة ربيع القلوب2 وتنقسم إلى:
أ/ دورة الارتقاء(20جزء وأكثر) ب ـ دورة السمو (10أجزاء) ج ـ دورة لآلئ المستقبل (5 أجزاء) د ـ دورة أزاهير المستقبل(3أجزاء) 

* الدورات المصاحبة : 1ـ دورة الحاسب الآلي 2ـ دورة مهارات التجميل 3ـ دورة الفنون والطبخ

* اللقاءات الصيفية :
دروس علمية في الفقه والتوحيد والحديث والتوجيهات الاجتماعية لنخبة من الداعيات الفاضلات
* نشاطات متنوعة مثيرة وجديدة
الملتقى الصيفي بين طالبات الصباح والمساء 


الفترة المسائية تبدأ من 11/7 وحتى 20/8
التسجيل يبدأ في 11/7 والانطلاق 13/7 ( العدد محدود )والدوام من السبت إلى الثلاثاء من العصر إلى المغرب
* المستويات/ 3,4,5,6 ابتدائي, متوسط ,ثانوي,جامعي,أمه  ت

* الدورات المقامة : 1ـ دورة تدبر القرآن للمستويات العليا
2ــ دورة حفظ القرآن لباقي المستويات

* الدورات المصاحبة : 1ـ دورة الحاسب الآلي 2ـ دورة مهارات التجميل 3ـ دورة في اللغة الإنجليزية

* اللقاءات الصيفية :
لقاءات الناشئة : الداعية/ لولوة الحمدان بعنوان ( آخر صيحة )19/7
الداعية / رانيا الشامخ بعنوان ( الإعـــــجاب ) 26/7 
لقاء عام : الداعية / مها الجفري ( لقاء مفتوح ) 4/8

* نشاطات خلال الدورة :
1ـ لمن الكأس؟
2ــ على كيفك
3ـ حجر وهدية
4ـ بصمات ملونة
5ـ مطبات

----------


## الأمل الراحل

الدورة العلمية الثالثة في معهد بينات لتعليم القران والسنة .. في مكة المكرمة
تبداء الدورة العلمية الثالثة فعالياتها من السبت 18/7 الى 13/8 وسنقدم فيها ثلاث دورات وهي الدورة العلمية والدورة القرآنية والقاعدة النورانية .. الدورة العلمية تشمل ..

فقه : منهج السالكين ( فقه المعاملات .. عقيدة : قواعد معرفة البدع + حانية أبن ابي داود .. 
الدورات القرآنية / التتمة , التأهيلية , الحفظ المفتوح , التثبيت المكثف ( 30 أو 15 ) جزء 
وهنالك فصول خاصة لتقوية تلاوة القرآن الكريم لمعلمات التعليم العام .. 
القاعدة النورانية / دورة نورانية بشهادة معتمدة من مركز الفرقان بجدة ..
وللزيد الرجاء زيارة هذا الرابط
http://bynat.net/adv/

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

أختي سؤال هل يستقبلون الزائرات؟؟
أكملي غاليتي من المحاضرات لربما حظرت واحده منهن عند ذهابنا لرياض..ولكي الأجر

----------


## الأمل الراحل

الأخت الكريمة : كل الوفاء .. شكرا لحضورك ودعائك .
الأخت الكريمة : قلبي مملكة .. لم أفهم سؤالك بالضبط حبذا لو وضحتِ أكثر .. وإن قدمتِ إلى الرياض ، بلغيني وأنا حاضرة في الخدمة . ثم لو أردتِ التعرف على الأنشطة الخيرية لمدينة معينة ، بلغينا نبحث عنها لنشرها هنا .
بسم الله الرحمـن الرحيم سوف تقام دروس علميه في الفقه وأصوله في :
جامع الشيخ صالح العلي الصانع -رحمه الله- بالـــــسويدي...
من يوم الجمعة 10\7\1430هـ إلى يوم الجـــمعة 17\7\1430
يوم الجمعة10\7\1430 رسالة القواعد الفقهية لابن سعدي الشارح : الشيخ عبدالمحسن بن عبدالله الزامل. 
الوقت: العصر-المغرب-العشاء
يوم السبت11\7\1430سوف يبدأ الشرح في كتاب منهج السالكين لابن سعدي وهي على النحو الآتي:

يوم السبت11\7\1430 من أول الكتاب إلى نهاية الطهارة الشارح: الشيخ:د عبدالله بن ناصر السلمي.
الوقت: الفجر-العصر-المغرب-العشاء.

يوم الأحد:12\7\1430 من أول كتاب الصلاة إلى نهاية باب صلاة الخوف. الشارح: الشيخ:د عمر بن سعود العيد.
الوقت:الفجر- العصر-الغرب-العشاء.

يوم الإثنين13\7\1430من أول باب صلاة الجمعة إلى نهاية كتاب الصيام الشارح:الشيخ:عبد  العزيز بن ابراهيم بن قاسم
الوقت:الفجر-العصر-المغرب-العشاء.

يوم الثلاثاء14\7\1430من أول كتاب الحج إلى نهاية باب شروط البيع.الشارح:الش  يخ:د يوسف بن عبدالله الأحمد
الوقت:الفجر-العصر-المغرب-العشاء.

يوم الإربعاء15\7\1430من أول باب بيع الأصول والثمار إلى نهاية باب الهبة والعطية والوصية الشارح:الشيخ:دسع  د بن تركي الخثلان.الوقت:ال  فجر-العصر-المغرب-العشاء.

يوم الخميس16\7\1430من أول كتاب المواريث إلى نهاية باب الإيلاء والظهار واللعان. الشارح:الشيخ:د يوسف بن عبدالله الشبيلي.
الوقت:الفجر-العصر-المغرب-العشاء.

يوم الجمعة17\7\1430من أول كتاب العدد والاستبراءإلى آخــــر الكتاب.الشارح :الشيخ: عبدالرحمن بن محمد السويلم.
الوقت:العصر- المغرب-العشاء.

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> .. لم أفهم سؤالك بالضبط حبذا لو وضحتِ أكثر .. وإن قدمتِ إلى الرياض ، بلغيني وأنا حاضرة في الخدمة . ثم لو أردتِ التعرف على الأنشطة الخيرية لمدينة معينة ، بلغينا نبحث عنها لنشرها هنا



السؤال واضح أختي
بمعنى لو ذهبت إلى أحدى المساجد التي تقام محاضرات هل يستقبلون الزائرات إليهم ..أو لا

امل هل انتي من سكان الرياض؟؟

انا تقريبا اتواجد في حي النهضه و العريجه إذا ذهبت لرياض

الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## الأمل الراحل

- حياكِ الله .. بالتأكيد مسموح للزائرات ..
- نعم من سكان الرياض .
- العريجا وما جاورها معروفة بإقامة الدروس العلمية والأنشطة الخيرية ..
نحن بانتظارك عزيزتي ..

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بإذن الله  أختي امل الراحل

بارك الله فيك غاليتي على ماتقومين به من نشر المحاضرات وتبين أوقاتها

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> يوم الثلاثاء14\7\1430من أول كتاب الحج إلى نهاية باب شروط البيع.الشارح:الش  يخ:د يوسف بن عبدالله الأحمد
> الوقت:الفجر-العصر-المغرب-العشاء.
> 
> يوم الإربعاء15\7\1430من أول باب بيع الأصول والثمار إلى نهاية باب الهبة والعطية والوصية الشارح:الشيخ:دسع  د بن تركي الخثلان.الوقت:ال  فجر-العصر-المغرب-العشاء.
> 
> يوم الخميس16\7\1430من أول كتاب المواريث إلى نهاية باب الإيلاء والظهار واللعان. الشارح:الشيخ:د يوسف بن عبدالله الشبيلي.
> الوقت:الفجر-العصر-المغرب-العشاء.


وتم الوصول إلى عريجة :Smile: 

هل هذه المحاضرات في السويد؟؟
وهل وضحتي مكانها أكثر كان أفضل. أقصدة ماذا بقارب الجامع؟؟

----------


## الأمل الراحل

أهلا بك عزيزتي .. وحياكِ الله ..
الجامع بالسويدي .. وهذا موقعه على الشبكه ، بث مباشر للدروس :
http://alsane3.com/wp/
بالتوفيق .

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بث مباشر!!
جيد ولكن أنا أريد أن أدخل أحد المساجد وسأفعل بأذن الله لأخذ الكثير والكثير من العلم  وأريد أن أتدارس مع الملتزمات من الاخوات
اما البث المباشر له فائده ولكن أريد دروس من للأخوات  الملتزمات لكي أسأل وأعلم منهن ليس أسمع فقط لا حرمتي الأجر غاليتي سأظل في بحثي حتى أجد
أشكرك

----------


## الأمل الراحل

ملتقى شباب الشفاء الثاني بشعار "شبابنا آمالنا"
الدخول مجانا
الانطلاقة يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 21/7/1430هـ
والافتتاح الرسمي للملتقى برعاية صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير / سلمان بن ناصر بن عبد العزيز 
يوم الخميس الموافق 23/7/1430هـ
والملتقى للرجال والنساء لمدة عشرون يوماً 
حتى 11/8/1430هـ
دورات تدريبية ومحاضرات توعوية ومعارض شاملة وعامة وامسيات شعرية
فعاليات ثقافية - فعاليات أصدقاء الملتقى - سحوبات وجوائز يومية وهدايا 
و الملتقى يقع بين ساحة ملاعب البلدية بحي بدر بالشفاء بالرياض و جامع العقيلي
الثلاثاء 
21/7 الشيخ/علي آل ياسين / بلاد العجائب
الفترة الثانية الشاعر/نايف بن عرويل / أمسية شعرية
الاربعاء 
22/7 الشيخ/صالح المغامسي / يثبت الله الذين امنوا
الخميس 
23/7 الشيخ/طلال الدوسري / أين المشتاقون
الجمعة 
24/7 د . /ابراهيم الزبيدي / ابطال كلمهم الكبيرالمتعال
السبت
25/7 الشيخ/عبدالعزيز المقحم / الضياع الذي نعيشه
الاحد 
26/7 الشيخ/خالد الصقعبي / المرأة بين التغريب والتغيير
الاثنين
27/7 المقدم/محمد الرشيد / عائلة وحريق
الثلاثاء 
28/7 د . /فيصل الحليبي / مشكلات وحلول
الاربعاء 
29/7 الشيخ/عصام العويد / يُحبهم ويُحبونه
الخميس 
1/8 الشيخ/فيصل الشدي / وانتصر على شهوته
الجمعة 
2/8 الشيخ/ابراهيم بو بشيت / القرآن حياة
السبت 
3/8 الشيخ/فهد بن مسفر البشر / اللهم سلم
الاحد 
4/8 الشيخ/عبدالمجيد الوهيبي / نهايات
الاثنين 
5/8 الشيخ/حسن القعود / كلمات بلا أحرف
الثلاثاء 
6/8 الشيخ/خالد الجبير / القلب
الاربعاء 
7/8 الشيخ/عبدالله العبيلي / الخطر الخفي
الخميس 
8/8 د/عادل العبدالجبار / بيوت غير مطمئنة(عرض)
الجمعة
9/8 الشيخ/محمد الشنار / كنز بين يديك
السبت 
10/8 الشيخ/فهد الخميس / رجل في الصحراء
الاحد
11/8 الشيخ/عبدالله الداوود / الشريك الملعون
القسم النسائي
حفل الافتتاح مهرجان صيفنا بالشفا احلى 
معارض دعوية وتجارية نسائية ـ مسابقات ـ امسيات شعرية نسائية ـ فعاليات نسائية متكاملة - دورات نسائية ت برامج خاصة متكاملة للاطفال - قسم خاص للفتيات ـ توجد مشاركات الدور النسائية وتوجد مشاركات من المعاقين والمعاقات 
ممنوع دخول جوال الكاميرا للملتقيات النسائية
وهناك الكثير من الأنشطة الرائعة
وهذا هو الموقع في حي الشفا بالرياض


**للأستفسار
جوال / 
0530086411
0504171387
0556560538
0507493919

----------


## الأمل الراحل

يستهدف ملتقى فتيات البديعة الثاني الذي تنظمه اللجنة الاجتماعية الأهلية في حي البديعة، وتنطلق فعالياته غداً في قاعة «الهدف» للاحتفالات الواقعة في حي نمار أكثر من 3000 فتاة من أحياء غرب العاصمة السعودية الرياض. 
وأوضح المدير التنفيذي للجنة الاجتماعية الأهلية في حي البديعة بداح القحطاني عن استحداث العديد من البرامج والفعاليات والأنشطة الدينية والثقافية والاجتماعية والترفيهية في الملتقى، والتي تقوم عليها أكاديميات متخصصات في شؤون الفتيات والأسر. 
وأضاف أن البرنامج الثقافي الذي يستمر حتى الاثنين المقبل يشتمل على لقاء مفتوح مع رقية المحارب، ومحاضرة لنورة الفيفي حول (الفتاة والمجتمع)، فيما تفتتح شيخة القاسم برنامج الأحد المقبل بمحاضرة حول (مسؤوليتنا نحو أبنائنا)، يتبعها محاضرة (في طريقي شمعة) للأستاذة هيلة اليابس، و(مسابقة بساتين) لنورة القحطاني، مشيراً إلى أن برنامج الاثنين يشتمل على محاضرة لأمل الغفيلي بعنوان (نحو مجتمع متسامح)، ومحاضرة أخرى (آخر صيحة) للولوة الحمدان. 
وأشار القحطاني إلى أن الملتقى يشتمل على أركان المبيعات النسائية، والأنامل المبدعة، وكوفي الزهرات، وركن جوال الخير، ومكياج وعطور، وكشك وتسالي، مؤكداً أن تلك البرامج تأتي انطلاقاً من الخدمات التي تقدمها اللجنة في الإجازة الصيفية لأبناء وبنات الحي. وذكر أن اللجنة تدرس إقامة برنامج للشباب خلال رمضان المبارك المقبل، انطلاقاً من حرص اللجنة على استغلال وقت الإجازة بما يعود بالنفع والفائدة للشباب والفتيات.
يذكر أن الملتقى الذي دخل عامه الثاني يشارك فيه برنامج الأسر المنتجة، بهدف تفعيل دور الأسرة، واستثمار طاقاتها، وإيجاد مصادر مربحة للدخل، كما يتضمن عدداً من الأركان النسائية والمسابقات الثقافية والعروض المميزة.

----------


## الأمل الراحل

ازف اليكم بشرى بدء فعاليات ملتقى الطائف الصيفي الرابع و اليكم برامج الملتقى الجدول العام 


جدول الدورات


البرنامج الشبابي


البرنامج النسائي


برنامج الفتيات

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

والحمدالله أختي الأمل وجدت مقصدي
لاحرمتي الأجر على تلك الرسائل المتجدده منك :Smile:

----------


## الأمل الراحل

هلا بك اختي .. حياك الله وشكرا لدعواتك .



> وهذه مسابقة عامة للجميع ( نساء ورجالا ) .. نظمتها دار خبيب بن عدي النسائية لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم بالرياض .
> على كتاب : الاختلاط بين الجنسين ، حقائق وتنبيهات 
> ويمكن تحميل الكتاب ، والاطلاع على تفصيلات المسابقة ، وشروطها وآخر موعد لتسليم الاجابات عبر الرابط التالي :
> http://www.khobaib.net/modules.php?n...article&sid=65 
> مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق


تنويه / فترة المسابقة ممدت حتى 15 رمضان .

----------


## مريدة العلم

ماشاء الله

جزاك الله خيرا أخيتي الفاضلة

----------


## الأمل الراحل

يا هلا وغلا اختي الكريمة ..
**
وهنا مسابقة حلوة وخفيفة في موقع لها اون لاين

----------


## الأمل الراحل

^
^
ما ادري ليه اضغط على الصورة ويحولني على الصفحة الرئيسية للمجلس العلمي !!!!
على العموم تجدن المسابقة في موقع لها اون لاين وبالتوفيق

----------


## الراجية رحمة ربها الغفور

يبدو اني وصلت متاخرة فبعد ان نقلت العنوان لاراسلكم واشارك معكم في مشروعكم الاول عدت الى تاريخ ما كتبته اختي الفاضلة وجدت ان الشهور قد ولت فخيّرت قبل اي خطوة ان اسالك اختي الكريمة هل الدعوة للمساهمة ما زالت مفتوحة ام ان ربك سبحانه لم يكتب لي العمل معكم؟

----------


## الأمل الراحل

حياك الله يا حبيبة ..
أبدا ما فات شيء .. المشاركة الأولى لا زالت سارية المفعول .
فحياك الله وتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال .
موفقة عزيزتي .

----------


## الراجية رحمة ربها الغفور

يا رب وفق امتك الغالية  الامل الراحل واسعد قلبها بم يرضيك عنها 
اختي الغالية اسال الله ان يجعل املك متجددا لا يرحل 
باذن الله بعد رمضان سانضم اليكن في مشروعكن والله سبحانه وتعالى يتقبل منا جميعا 
وبارك الله فيك وزادك من فضله وخيره

----------


## الأمل الراحل

هلا بك يا الغالية ..
وشكرا جزيلا لدعواتك .
هنا على هذا الرابط موقع ( آسية ) بإشراف الدكتور أسماء الرويشد .
http://www.asyeh.com/
وهنا منتديات آسية ، وستجدين فيها بغيتك بإذن الله بخصوص الموضوع :
http://www.asyeh.net/
أسعدكِ الله ووفقكِ .

----------


## الأمل الراحل

*فرصة ثمينة لاتعوض أبدا*  
أول معهد لإعداد الداعيات في الرياض  


**


*أهداف المعهد*

*1. الاهتمام بعلوم الشريعة الإسلامية ونشرها بين صفوف المسلمين.* 
*2. تأهيل المسلمة للعمل الدعوي على علم وبصيرة.* 
*3. إكساب الطالبة أسس الثقافة الإسلامية اللازمة لتكوين الشخصية المسلمة.* 
*4. إعداد دعاة مؤهلين للقيام بمهام الدعوة إلى الله على الوجه المطلوب.* 
*5. تخريج عدد من الداعيات كل عام بأذن الله تعالى.* 
*7. إكساب الطالبات المهارات العلمية اللازمة وتأهيلهم للبحث العلمي المنهجي.* 
*8. تحصين الأسرة والمجتمع المسلم والحفاظ على هويته الإسلامية.*  


*مقررات المعهد*

*1- القران الكريم*  
*2- التفسير (تيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام المنان :للعلامة عبدالرحمن السعدي)* 
*3- الحديث ( تيسير العلام شرح عمدة الاحكام : للشيخ عبدالله البسام )* 
*4- الفقه ( الملخص الفقهي : للشيخ صالح بن فوزان الفوزان )* 
*5- السيرة ( مختصر سيرة الرسول صلى الله علية وسلم :لشيخ الإسلام الإمام محمد بن عبدا لوهاب )*  
*6- العقيدة (إتحاف أولي الألباب : للشيخ وليد السعيدان )* 
*7- النحو ( المنهاج المختصر في علمي النحو والصرف : عبدالله الجديع)* 
*8-فن الإلقاء والخطابة*  
*9-الدورات التدريبية بواقع ساعة بالأسبوع* 

*الجدول الدراسي*


**


**


** 



*للإستفسار*


*0558960900*


*014239040*

----------


## الأمل الراحل

وهذا نموذج للإعلان عن معهد الفتح عبر الجوال :
بشرى :
افتتاح أول معهد لإعداد الداعيات بالرياض ( معهد الفتح ) 
الدراسة مسائية + مجانية + شهادة معتمدة + وجود نقل وحضانة / يبدا التسجيل السبت14/ 10 / 1430
للاستفسار:
جوال 0558960900
او هاتف : 014239040

----------


## الأمل الراحل

آخر موعد للتسجيل في معهد الفتح ، يوم الثلاثاء القادم .. والعدد المطلوب : 60 طالبة .

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بارك الله فيك غاليتي وياليت كنت في الرياض لأدخل المعهد
ولكن هل لهن موقع للمراسله!؟

----------


## الأمل الراحل

بإمكانك ترسلين لهم على رقم الجوال الموجود  بالمشاركة السابقة ( لأنه جوال الادارة النسائية ) .

----------


## الأمل الراحل

تدعوكم لملتقاها السنوي الخامس 
بالدراسة ياهلا 
 

ابتداء من يوم الاثنين 23/10 إلى الخميس 27/ 10
بمقرها في حي الواحة بالرياض
من الساعة الخامسة حتى الساعة العاشرة مساء
فعاليات الملتقى
رحلة نحو النور
تخيلي عالماً بلا مدارس
جدران المتحف تحكي لك ..كيف أصبحت حياتهم
ورشة عليك نور.. 
حائط أحبها ولكن ينتظر فضفضتك
ومن أجل إضاءة خاصة بعامك الدراسي
ينتظرك
ركن مذاكرة أجمل
ركن الإبداعات اليدوية
ركن صباحات ملونة
وفي يومالثلاثاء بعد صلاة المغرب تنتظرك
محاضرة لذيذة 
*بعنوان"دراستي متعة وفائدة"*
مع أ- مها الجريس
ويوم الأربعاء
لقاء خاص مع سارة الزامل في
*" قصة فاعلية"*
يشارك بالملتقى 
معاً لنضيء الكون
ارتقاء
نبضات
قناة المجد
والمزيد من القرطاسية – الإكسسوارات – الحلويات – الأعمال اليدوية
ننتظرك بشوق 
نرجو الالتزام باللباس والحجاب الشرعي لتكوني الأجمل
نرحب بالآنسات فوق سن السابعة
من أجل توفير جو آمن لك يمنع التصوير منعاً باتاً
رسوم الدخول 5 ريال
للاستفسار
014941140
0554819970
www.gheeras.net 

رابط الاعلان على اليوتيوب 
http://www.*******.com/watch?v=_N8HP3FqD0Y

----------


## الأمل الراحل

لا يفوتكم يا اخوات الملتقى ............... أتمنى حضوركن ..

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بأنتظـــار مزيدك غاليتي

----------


## طالبة العلم و التقى

بصراحة .. مشروع أكثر من رائع .. ما شاءلله لا قوة الا بالله .. الله يرضى عليكم و يسدد خطاكم على طريق الحق و الخير و الفلاح..
موفقين اخيتي العزيزة.

لي عودة باذن الله لاجد ردا يليق بما قدمتم و تفاعلا يكون عند حسن ظنكم بنا

و شعارنا دوما ** يدا بيد لنسمو بديننا و نصل الى جنة الواحد الأحد **

----------


## الأمل الراحل

أهلا بك عزيزتي ، وحياكِ الله ..
أختك مجرد ( ناقلة ) أو ( متعاونة ) ..
شكرا لدعواتك وحسن ظنك .
/

----------


## الأمل الراحل

سأذكر هنا بعض المراكز التي بها الخير الكثير والتي قامت على أيدي فتيات و نسوة علموا أن الوقت مهم و أن الفراغ ربما يعين على معصية ، فقررن بتكوين مجموعات وأصبحن أمثلة تحتذي بها كل عاقلة


( ربما تكون لبعض المراكز و المؤسسات فروع أخرى خارج مدينة الرياض ، فالأمر لن يأخذ الكثير من وقتكِ بالإتصال بهن و الاستفسار ، و إفادة أخواتكِ ونشر الخير ) 


فرع مؤسسة مكة الخيرية ( بالرياض )


ولهم عدة فروع 


فرع حي الشفاء ( ت / 012983339 )


فرع حي الروابي ( ت / 014963233 )


فرع حي البديعة ( ت / 014329949 )


والمؤسسة تعتني : بدورات الحاسب الآلي ، اللغة الإنجليزية ، فن التجميل ، الفنون التشكيلية ، التصميم و غيرها.....


يتبع لهذه المؤسسة : مدونة فتيات مكة


http://fatayat-makkah.com



مؤسسة ( مركز ) نبضات


يهتم في استغلال أوقات الفراغ للفتيات و يعتني بتنمية مواهبهن ، فالكثير لديه فكرة أن الفتيات أغلبهن أو كلهن لهن اهتمامات تافهة ، فبالعكس يعمل بتلك المراكز الوجه الحقيقي للفتاة المسلمة المنـتجة الفعالة في مجتمعها


وهذا المركز له مجالين في تنمية مواهب الفتيات


الأول : الأعمال اليدوية


الثاني : المطبوعات الورقية


وهذه رسالة من الأخوات العاملات و المتطوعات بهذا المركز للفتيات


(( العمل التطوعي و أبواب الخير كثيرة ، تريد منكِ الاقتراب و اتخاذ القرار الجازم و ستجدين بإذن الله تعالى البركة في وقتكِ و مالكِ و علاقاتكِ ))


للتواصل: 


جوال العلاقات العامة: 0542889596


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nabadat_sa/



مؤسسة عالم غراس


نشأ هذا المركز على أيدي فتيات أعمارهن أقل من 20 سنة


ينقسم هذا المركز إلى قسمين


الأول : البرامج ويشمل معلومات عن / المراكز الصيفية ، الملتقيات ، الدورات العلمية ، المحاضرات


الثاني : المنتجات و يشمل / القرطاسيات و الملفات


هذا المركز يتطوع و يعمل به فتيات و نسوة من مختلف المراحل الدراسية و هناك من هن يحملن شهادات عليا في مختلف التخصصات ، فالعمل التطوعي و أبواب الخير و البر ليست مقتصرة على تخصص معين أو فئة معينة


للتواصل : http://gheeras.net/




منتدى منارُها


http://www.mnaroha.com/vb/


هذه المعلومات تم الحصول عليها من لقاء مع الشيخ : ناصر القطامي في برنامج بيوت مطمئنة


بعنوان ( فتاة نشأت في طاعة الله )


ولقد تعجبت في عدم ذكر هذا الخير في أي منتدى مررت عليه 


ولا أعلم ما سبب ذلك!!!!!


من المواضيع التي ذُكرت أيضاً في هذا اللقاء


مشروع بيوت مطمئنة للإصلاح الأسري و التوفيق بين الزوجين 


وهو تابع لوزارة الشئون الاجتماعية 


ومقر المشروع بالرياض في حي السويدي


المشرف العام على المشروع : الدكتور / سعد بن تركي الخثلان


الأستاذ بكلية الشريعة بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية


هواتف المشروع :


0501226338


012662328


وبالإمكان إرسال رسالة فارغة للرقم 88503 للحصول على معلومات عن المشروع و المركز



لمن يرغب في سماع اللقاء


http://www.liveislam.net/browsearchive.php?sid=&id=53746


ــــــ ،،، ــــــ


منقول للأخ ( دعوي ) وفقه الله

----------


## الأمل الراحل

إعلان خطة مسابقة الأمير سلمان لحفظ القرآن الكريم لعام 1431
المسلم- واس | 25/12/1430 هـ 


 
اعتمد معالي وزير الشؤون الإسلامية والأوقاف والدعوة والإرشاد الشيخ صالح بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ الخطة التنفيذية لمسابقة حفظ القرآن الكريم للبنين والبنات لعام 1431 والتي ستقام في الرياض في شهر جمادى الأولى.
وتعقد الدورة الثانية عشرة للمسابقة المحلية على جائزة الأمير سلمان بن عبد العزيز آل سعود لحفظ القرآن الكريم للبنين والبنات المدة من 19 وحتى 24 جمادى الأولى 1431هـ.
وذكرت وكالة الأنباء السعودية (واس) أن الخطة تبين أن الهدف من المسابقة وهو خدمة كتاب الله الكريم بما يليق بمكانته العالية، وربط الأمة بكتاب الله تعالى تعلما وتعليما وعملاً، وتشجيع الشباب والناشئة من البنين والبنات على العناية بكتاب الله الكريم وحفظه، وإجادة تلاوته، ومعرفة معانيه، والعمل به، والإعانة على إعداد جيل صالح ناشيء متخلق بآداب القرآن الكريم ملتزم بأحكامه، وإبراز الجهود المبذولة لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم بالمملكة.
وبينت الخطة أن المسابقة تتكون من خمسة فروع؛ الفرع الأول: "حفظ القرآن الكريم كاملا مع التلاوة والتجويد، وتفسير مفردات القرآن كله". ويتضمن الفرغ الثاني: "حفظ القرآن كاملاً، مع التلاوة والتجويد". أما الفرع الثالث فيشمل: "حفظ عشرين جزءً متتالية، مع التلاوة والتجويد"، والفرع الرابع يضم: "حفظ عشرة أجزاء متتالية، مع التلاوة والتجويد)، ويضم الفرع الخامس: "حفظ خمسة أجزاء متتالية، مع التلاوة والتجويد".
ويشترط لذلك أن يكون المتسابق حافظاً للمطلوب في الفرع الذي يختاره مع التقيد بأحكام القراءة وأصولها، والالتزام بالرواية في أثناء إجراء المسابقة، وأن يكون لدى المتسابق بالفرع الأول القدرة على التفسير باللغة العربية الفصحى.
وفيما يتعلق بمسابقة البنين، أوضحت الخطة أنه يُشترط للراغب في الاشتراك بالمسابقة أن يكون سعودياً، وأن لا يزيد عمره وقت المسابقة عن 24 عاماً، وأن لا يكون قد اشترك في مسابقة الملك عبد العزيز الدولية التي تقيمها الوزارة، وأن لا تكون مشاركته في فرع سبق أن اشترك فيه، أو في أدنى منه، ويجوز لمن شارك في الفرع الأول ولم ينجح فيه أن يشارك فيه مرة أخرى، وأن يكون المرشح قد فاز على مستوى منطقته، وأن يلتزم الفائز باستعداده للمشاركة في أي مسابقة لحفظ القرآن الكريم ترى وزارة الشؤون الإسلامية والأوقاف والدعوة والإرشاد مناسبة ترشيحه لها.
وأعلنت الخطة أن لجنة تحكيم المسابقة تتكون من: الشيخ محمد بن مكي بن هداية الله عبد التواب، والدكتور إبراهيم بن سليمان الهويمل، الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن سليمان المزيني، والدكتور عثمان بن محمد أسلم الصديقي، والشيخ إبراهيم بن عبد الله الزهراني، والدكتور علي بن محمد عطيف.
وأبانت أن آخر يوم للراغبين في المشاركة تقديم استباناتهم هو يوم 29 ربيع الآخر 1431هـ، وأن الوزارة ستتحمل نفقات النقل، وإقامة المتسابق ومرافقه -إن وجد- وإعاشته طيلة مدة المسابقة، علماً بأنه يجوز للمشترك الكفيف لمن يقل عمره عن خمس عشرة سنة اصطحاب مرافق معه، وترتيب أمر سفره ووصوله إلى المقر.
وفيما يتعلق بمسابقه البنات، فإنه يشترط أن تكون الراغبة في الاشتراك في المسابقة سعودية، وأن لا يزيد عمرها عن (30) عاما، مع التقيد بشروط الأخرى للبنين، وستتولى الوزارة نفقات إقامة المتسابقة ومحرمها وإعاشتهما طيلة مدة المسابقة تحت إشراف الفريق النسوي المكلف من قبل شؤون تعليم البنات بوزارة التربية والتعليم.
كما يتم إعلام المتسابقة ومحرمها بمقر إقامة المسابقة ، ويتوليان ترتيب أمر سفرهما ووصولهما إلى المقر ، كذلك تقوم المتسابقة بتعبئة الاستبانة الخاصة بالمشاركة ، وتصديقها من إدارة التربية والتعليم للبنات في منطقتها ، ولا تعد تعبئة الاستبانة حقاً في المشاركة حتى يتم الحصول على الموافقة الكتابية من الأمانة العامة للمسابقة ، وأن آخر موعد لتسليم الاستبانات هو نفس موعد تسليم استبانات البنين وهو يوم التاسع والعشرين من شهر ربيع الآخر 1431هـ.
ويمنح للثلاث الأوائل من الفائزين والفائزات من كل الفروع جوائز مالية تتراوح بين 70 ألف ريال و 16 ألف ريال.
http://almoslim.net/node/121371

----------


## نسيم الروح

مساء الخير 

الموضوع ذو فكرة جيدة ولكن كيف لنا أن نشارك ؟؟

إذا كنت مثلاَ أريد أن أشترك في المشروع الثاني مثلاً أتمنى أن تساعديني صديقتي في ذلك 

ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## الأمل الراحل

ملتقى ::: إنه الله ::: بجامع الدخيل بالرياض


*يسر إخوانكم في جامع الدخيل و مكتب الدعوة والإرشاد وتوعية الجاليات بحي الروضة* *
دعوتكم لحضور ملتقى بعنوان (( إنه الله ))**
والمقام بجامع الشيخ/ فهد الدخيل بحي الشهداء , الذي يؤمه الشيخ /ياسر الدوسري* *
ويلقي المحاضرات نخبة من العلماء والدعاة على رأسهم مفتي عام المملكة العربية السعودية الشيخ /عبدالعزيز آل الشيخ.


وجدول المحاضرات على النحو التالي :**الخميس 21/1 الشيخ د/محمد العريفي , بعنوان" ويسلموا تسليما"**
الجمعة 22/1 الشيخ د/عبدالعزيز الفوزان , بعنوان"سر العبودية"

الأحد 24/1 الشيخ صالح اللحيدان , بعنوان"فاعبد الله مخلصاً له الدين"

الاثنين 25/1 الشيخ د/خالد الخليوي , بعنوان"وهو الغفور الودود"

السبت 1/2 الشيخ عبدالعزيز آل الشيخ بعنوان , "لقـاء مفتوح**"**
محاضرات خاصة بالنســــاء :**الثلاثاء 26/1 د/ نوال العيد , بعنوان "عبــادة قلب"**
الخميس 28/1 د/ رقية المحارب , "كل قد علم صلاته وتسبيحه"

الجمعة 29/1 د/ أسماء الرويشد , "عبودية الجوارح"**
يصاحب الملتقى معرض
كما يصاحبه مسابقة علمية* *
مجموع جوائزها أكثر من ثلاثين ألف ريال ..

يوزع كتيب المسابقة في:**1/ مقر مكتب الدعوة بحي الروضة , طريق الملك عبدالله شرقاً**
2/ جامع الشيخ : فهد الدخيل بحي الشهداء.

للاستفسار / 0551777078
0566060024 
**نرجوا منكم الإعانة على نشر الرسالة وجزاكم الله خيرا
* 


http://www.saaid.net/news/news.php?id=2169

----------


## زبيدة 5

هل يمكن تفريغ محاضرة كل قد علم صلاته وتسبيحه وتنزيلها هنا للتحميل ( كتابة ) ؟

وجزاككم الله خيرا .

----------


## الأمل الراحل

هلا ومرحبا ...
المحاضرات تنزل على النت ( صوتية ) .. في موقع بس نسيت اسمه .
إذا تذكرته او مررت عليه اخبرتكم .

----------


## الأمل الراحل

عادت إليكم مؤسسة مكة المكرمة(فرع الروابي ) بحلة جديدة ومن خلال إطلالتها السنوية.. 

والتي بعنـــوان : 

برنامج صبايا بـ 50 .. 

والذي سيقام بمدارس التربية النموذجية في قاعة الخضير .. 


من الفترة : 
17 إلى 19 -3 -1431هـ 


من فعاليات الحفل: 

برامج ، محاضرات .. والكثيــر = ) 
المحاضرات سوف تقام من بعد صلاة العصر والبرنامج بعد صلاة المغرب ..



لمعرفة تفاصيل أكثر .. تجدونها في الإعلان = )

----------


## الأمل الراحل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

----------


## الأمل الراحل

وهذا إيميل ( إعلان ) من موقع ( لها أون لاين ) :

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحية طيبة وبعد
 يطيب لنا في منتدى الإدارة والأعمال دعوتكم للحضور والمشاركة في " منتدى الإدارة والأعمال " الذي يعقد بعنوان " القيادة وإستراتيجيات التغيير... نحو قيادة إستراتيجية رائدة " وتنظمه نما المعرفية بالتعاون مع الجمعية السعودية للإدارة ، وذلك خلال الفترة من 28- 30 ربيع الأول 1431هـ الموافق 14- 16 مارس 2010 م بفندق مداريم كراون- بالرياض . 
هذا المنتدى يشتمل على عرض لأوراق علمية تتضمن المفاهيم النظرية والتجارب العلمية و تعزيز الدور الإداري والقيادي في المنظمات المتنوعة ورفدها بكل ما هو مفيد ، إلى جانب دورها في تجسير الفجوة القائمة بين قطاع المتخصصين والمفكرين والممارسين . كما سيشارك فيه عدد كبير من القياديين والخبراء المتميزين في مجال القيادة الإدارية والتغيير وكذلك أصحاب الشركات الرائدة وصناع ومتخذي القرار من القطاعين العام والخاص وذوي الاختصاص من داخل المملكة وخارجها .
ويتضمن المنتدى ورش عمل ودورات تدريبية يتم فيها مناقشة ما طرح خلال المنتدى والخروج بأهم التوصيات التي سينعكس أثرها على واقع الإدارة والأعمال في المملكة العربية السعودية . كذلك يصاحب المنتدى معرض يشارك فيه عدد من المؤسسات الحكومية وشركات القطاع الخاص ومراكز التدريب ودور الاستشارات والهيئات الرسمية والجمعيات العلمية والخيرية .
وسيناقش المنتدى المحاور التالية : ــ
المحور الأول : البناء المفاهيمي والنظري للقيادة.
المحور الثاني : إدارة التغيير .... الاستراتيجيات والوسائل.
المحور الثالث : دور القيادة في التغيير.
المحور الرابع : تطبيقات القيادة والتغيير في البيئة العربية .
 المحور الخامس : المتغيرات المحلية والإقليمية والعالمية وأثرها على القيادة واستراتيجيات التغيير. 
 المحور السادس : تجارب محلية وعربية وعالمية في القيادة والتغيير.
    وحيث أننا نتطلع إلى مشاركتكم في المنتدى لما في ذلك من الفوائد العلمية والفكرية في عالم القيادة والتغيير الاداري وبشكل عام الادارة والاعمال ، لذا فإننا نأمل تأكيد حضوركم والتكرم بتعميم هذا الايميل حول فعاليات المنتدى على منسوبي الجهات التي تعملون بها وذوي الاختصاص والاهتمام .
عند رغبتكم في التسجيل في الدورات التدريبية نرجو تعبئة النموذج المخصص مع كتابة " عن طريق موقع لها أون لاين " بجانب الاسم ، وذلك للحصول على خصم مميز . 
لتسجيل معلوماتك هنا 
http://managementforumksa.com/ar/regtraining.aspx
 

ويمكنكم الاطلاع على المعلومات والتفاصيل حول المنتدى والبرنامج العلمي والبرنامج التدريبي والبرنامج الزمني من خلال موقع المنتدى على الانترنت .
كما يمكنكم التسجيل مباشرة في المنتدى والدورات التدريبية عن طريق التسجيل الالكتروني عبر موقع المنتدى managementforumksa.com
او عبر الايميل bzforumksa1@gmail.com
اوالتواصل معنا - شركة نما المعرفية - الرياض
أوالاتصال بنا على :   تلفون 0096612696128 - الرياض فاكس 0096614533880

نلتقي ان شاءالله في المنتدى... وتفضلوا بقبول فائق التحية والتقدير
 نبذة عن محاور البرامج : 
http://www.lahaonline.com/static/adv/forumangement/naseem.pdf
 
http://www.lahaonline.com/static/adv/forumangement/muhammeselnumran.pdf 

http://www.lahaonline.com/static/adv/forumangement/hudaelkhawaga.pdf 

http://www.lahaonline.com/static/adv/forumangement/hendabdallah.pdf 

http://www.lahaonline.com/static/adv/forumangement/Dr.Karl.pdf
 
http://www.lahaonline.com/static/adv/forumangement/abdalrahman.pdf
 
http://www.lahaonline.com/static/adv/forumangement/hanyelsaleem.pdf
 
http://www.lahaonline.com/static/adv/forumangement/Dr.John.pdf
                                                                                 -- 
managementforumksa.com
0096612696128
0096614533880

إدرة التسويق

----------


## ريم الغامدي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك المولى كل خير وبارك في عملك ونفع بك الإسلام والمسلمين ..

----------


## ريم الغامدي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله كل خير ...

----------


## الأمل الراحل

يسر نادي الإبداع فرع النفل دعوتكِ لحضور افتتاح المعرض الفوتوغرافي الأول لنادي الإبداع " تسبيح ضوء " والفعاليات المصاحبة له ,, كما في الصوره الملحقة : 


المقــرّ
مركز دراسة الطالبات - جامعة الإمام - فرع النفل - مخرج 6

----------


## الأمل الراحل



----------


## الأمل الراحل

برنامج الفصل الصيفي بمعهد معلمات القرآن الكريم بشرق  الرياض




jm


الجدول التفصيلي لبرنامج الفصل الصيفي بمعهد  معلمات القرآن الكريم بشرق الرياض 
*أخي  الفاضل انشر الإعلان فالدال على الخير كفاعله*

----------


## الأمل الراحل

السلام عليـــكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سيبدأ التسجيل بالمركز الصيفي بدار الفتح النسائيه بحي التعاون بالرياض

في تاريخ 28/ 7 / 1431 وينتهي بتاريخ 28 / 8 / 1431

ويوجد هناك دورات// المكياج والحاسب وغيـــرها الكثيـــر فـ هلمي معنا


فحياكم الله
( منقول ) 

هاتف الدار:: 012691765

----------


## الأمل الراحل

*الدورة الشرعية الأولى في مدرسة مريم بنت عمران* بالرياض
يسرنا دعوتكم لحضور الدورة الشرعية الأولى ،والمقامة في مدرسة مريم بنت عمران.
فحرصا ًمنا على رفع التحصيل العلمي لدى المعلمة , والاهتمام بها كانت بداية إقامة أولى الدورات الشرعية والتي تعنى بمعلمة القرآن ,
والتي سنعمل جاهدين أن تستمر بمشيئة الله.
كما ستُعْتمد شهادات حضور للدورة الشرعية للجادات فقط من قبل مشرفين المدرسة ومركز الروضة. 

 
ضوابط الالتحاق بالدورة الشرعية : 
1- أن تكون معلمة قرآن ملتحقة بالمدرسة أو سبق لها التدريس أو مرشحة له.

2- يحق لجميع إداريات المدرسة الالتحاق بالدورة الشرعية.

3- لا يسمح بالتغيب أكثر من يومين لأنه يترتب عليه عدم منحها شهادة حضور .

4- الانضباط بمواعيد الحضور والانصراف والتوقيع اليومي.

5- عدم اصطحاب الأطفال في ما فوق سن الحضانة.


تنبيهات :
√_ مواعيد الدورة الشرعية من بعد صلاة العصر إلى المغرب.
√_ وجود حضانة برسوم رمزية.
√_حبذا توفير مواصلات للمعلمات ليتسنى لهم الحضور.

----------


## الأمل الراحل



----------


## الأمل الراحل

هذه رسالة وصلتني على الإيميل :
حياكم الله وبياكم

في روضة من رياض العلم وحلقة من حلق الذكـر 


حياكم الله وبياكم 

في منتديات زاد المعاد

حياكم الله وبياكم

في أول دورة لنا في موقع زاد المعاد



دورة الأربعون النوويـة 


لا يخفى عليكم أيها الكرام فضل العلم وأهله

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم ( من يرد الله به خيراً يفقهه في الدين )

يقول العلماء ـ رحمهم الله ـ : دل ذلك على أن من لم يرد الله به خيراً لم يفقهه في الدين

ومن المعلوم

أن الأربعون النووية وحفظها هي أول ما يبدأ به طالب العلم بعد حفظ كتاب الله عز وجـل 

ومن هذا المنطلق

قررنا أن نستفتح أولى الدورات في هذا الموقع عامة والمنتدى خاصة بدورة الأربعون النووية


منـــهج الدورة


كتيب الأربعون النووية / للإمام النووي ـ رحمه الله ـ 


خطة وسير الدورة

كل مسجل في الدورة سيطلب منه حفظ هذه الأحاديث النبوية النووية ,,, على مدى 6 أسابيع تقريباً بمعدل 5 أحاديث كل أسبوع قد تزيد في بعض الأسابيع توزع بطريقة ستعرفونها لاحقاً

والمطلوب من الملتحق بالدورة حفظ الأحاديث فقط

وسوف أدرج فوائد يسيرة من هذه الأحاديث مستقاة من شرح الشيخ بن عثيمين ـ رحمه الله ـ للأربعون النووية وهي مزيد فائدة ولستم مطالبين بها 

يتخلل الدورة اختبار نصفي للعشرون حديثاً الأُول 

ثم اختبار نهائي

وستكون هناك 10 مراكز للملتحقين بالدورة تُحسب على حسب الإستمرار وقوة الحفظ ونحوه

وبقية التفاصيل ستعرفونها حالما تنطلق الدورة


**

والآن بقي الدور عليكم 

فمن يرغب في التسجيل في الدورة فليُشعرنا برد ههنا 


علماً بأننا سنبدأ الدورة السبت المقبل ـ إن شاء الله ـ


وسيبقى باب التسجيل مفتوحاً مدة أسبوعين ثم يغلق


وسوف تستمر الدورة شهرين كاملة

نسأل الله أن يُعيننا ويسهلها لنا


فمن كان يجد من نفسه الجد والعزيمة والوقت لإتمام الدورة معنا

فحيـــــــــاهـ الله

وحياكم الله جميعاً


وأي استفسار حول الدورة نسعد ونرحب به

وفي الختام

نذكركم ولا يخفى عليكم

الأدب والسمت والوقار الذي ينبغي أن نكون عليه في معية أحاديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

حتى أنه يذكر أن أحد علماء السلف كان يشرح لطلابه في حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فُلدغ فتحامل على نفسه حتى أتم الدرس ثم بعد ذلك علم طلابه بالأمر فلاموه أنه لم يخبره فقال : ما أحببت أن أحدث ضجة في حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم



أختــــــــــــ  ـكم

زاد المعـــــــــاد



http://www.zaadalm3ad.com/vb/index.php

----------


## حكمة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تبدأ محاضرات أ.أناهيد السميري ـــ حفظها الله ونفع بها ـــ في الصيف
من السبت 28-7
إلى الثلاثاء 22-8
من الساعة 5 - 8:30 م
بالجمعية الفيصلية خلف المركز الطبي الدولي

----------


## فاقده ابوها

جزاك الله خير

----------


## الأمل الراحل

يلا يا اخوات خلونا نشوفكم ... والأمل الراحل سـ تنور المكان  :Smile: 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 
في مدينة الرياض في حي الشفاء الملتقى النسائي والدخول مجاني
 
سوق خيري - أركان معروضات - دورات تدريبة مجانية - جلسات مفتوحة - سحوبات يومية - مسابقات والعاب ومسرح للأطفال - محاضرات ودروس لدعاة وداعيات متميزات
 
يبدأ من 19 / 8 الى 29 / 8 / 1431 هـ
 
فرصة رآئعة طوال عشرة أيام لاتفوت عليكن أخواتي الكريمات
 
ملتقى رآئع ومتميز بكل ماتعني الكلمة من معنى أستغرق الأعداد له شهور وأيام طويلة
 
للأتصال والأستفسار /
 
نساء / 0558960900
 
رجال / 0506106751

 
هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائيا . إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 750x1047 .
 
هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائيا . إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 750x993 . 
منقول .,

----------


## الأمل الراحل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 
الله أكبر 
بشرى رائعة للجميع وفرصة ثمينة لاتعوض أبدا 
أفتتاح أول أكاديمية لإعداد الداعيات في المملكة والتسجيل مجانا 
التسجيل والدراسة مجانا مع توفير النقل وأيضا يوجد لدينا حضانة وجميعها مجانا 
 
أهداف الأكاديمية 
1. الاهتمام بعلوم الشريعة الإسلامية ونشرها بين صفوف المسلمين . 
2. تأهيل المسلمة للعمل الدعوي على علم وبصيرة . 
3. إكساب الطالبة أسس الثقافة الإسلامية اللازمة لتكوين الشخصية المسلمة. 
4. إعداد دعاة مؤهلين للقيام بمهام الدعوة إلى الله على الوجه المطلوب . 
5. تخريج عدد من الداعيات كل عام بأذن الله تعالى . 
7. إكساب الطالبات المهارات العلمية اللازمة وتأهيلهم للبحث العلمي المنهجي . 
. 8. تحصين الأسرة والمجتمع المسلم والحفاظ على هويته الإسلامية . 
مقررات الأكاديمية 
1- القران الكريم 
2- التفسير ( تيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام المنان : للعلامةعبدالرحم  ن السعدي ) 
3- الحديث ( تيسير العلام شرح عمدة الاحكام : للشيخ عبدالله البسام ) 
4- الفقه ( الملخص الفقهي : للشيخ صالح بن فوزان الفوزان ) 
5- السيرة ( مختصر سيرة الرسول صلى الله علية وسلم :لشيخ الإسلامالإمام محمد بن عبدا لوهاب 
6- العقيدة ( إتحاف أولي الألباب : للشيخ وليد السعيدان ) 
7- النحو ( المنهاج المختصر في علمي النحو والصرف : عبدالله الجديع ) 
8- فن الإلقاء والخطابة 
9-الدورات التدريبية بواقع ساعة بالأسبوع 
الجدول الدراسي 
** 
** 
يبدا التسجيل والاختبار يوم السبت 16/10 في مقر الأكاديمية في الرياض 
للأستفسار نساء / 0558960900 
للأستفسار رجال /0506106751 
 
والله لا يستر لا تكون جـ ... : )

----------


## الساجدة للمنان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته مشكورة حبيبتي على هذا المشروع الرائع هل يمكن ان يكون المشروع الخياطة او التصميم

----------

